# Wie ambesten 2,5 D Grafiken?



## lammpee (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
wie es dir Titel schon sagt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit 2,5 D Bilder zu modellieren und suche jetzt ein Programm womit ich dieses am einfachsten erreiche.
Gibt es Software die sowas kann, kenne mich nur mit Fireworks und noch ein bisschen Cinema4D aus, aber da glaube ich nicht das es das richtige ist.

Hier mal ein Beispiel des Anwendungsgebietes:


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Mai 2010)

Grundsätzlich benötigst du für diese Technik kein spezielles Programm. Diesen Effekt kannst du mit fast jedem Grafik-Programm erreichen (ich bevorzuge Photoshop). Ich poste mal ein paar Links zum Thema "(Isometric) Pixel Art" und du sagst einfach mal, ob das in die Richtung geht, die du dir vorstellst:

http://www.drububu.com/tutorial/index.html
http://www.ultrashock.com/tutorials/photoshop/pa1-pixelBasics.php
http://inspiringpixel.com/tutorials...tanding-basics-of-pixel-art-in-photoshop/679/
http://www.natomic.com/hosted/marks/mpat/


----------



## lammpee (17. Mai 2010)

Ja das geht genau in die Richtung.


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Mai 2010)

Wunderbar. 

Diese Technik kann man, wie bereits erwähnt, bei jedem pixelbasierten Grafikprogramm anwenden. Ich persönlich finde, dass Photoshop recht komfortabel ist, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Ich habe übrigens noch ein deutsches Tutorial gefunden, falls du damit besser zurecht kommst:

http://www.webmasterpro.de/design/article/photoshop-isometrische-pixel-art.html

Philip


----------

